# Internet driver for ibm thinkpad t41 ??



## Gazel

Hey ! So I just Installed windows xp on my IBM thinkpad T41. After It was installed Obviosly I didnt have any drivers installed. 

noting that my laptob does not have a wireless internet connection and now no audio. 
I dont have the drivers on cd i dont know what to do. i googled for the drivers and installed them but for some reason it dosent work. speacially i didnt find a driver for internet other that wireless one !

maybe it dosent have anything to do with drivers?? i dont know much about computers so
Ill be really glad if someone can help me out !!


----------



## donadoni

http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/mobiles/7ira09ww.exe  (ethernet)

http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/mobiles/1ga241ww.exe  (audio)


every driver availible

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-46258


----------

